# chocolate cichlid profile



## oscared15 (Feb 3, 2006)

Chocolate cichlid

Scientific name- Hypselecara temporalis

Also may be know as-Emerald Cichlid,

Size of adult-10-12 inches

Temperament: Predatory and often aggressive, even towards its own kind.

Origin- South American Amazon.

Chocolate cichlids are not so aggressive when small, but will become much more so as they grow older. They have large mouths and will swallow any tank mates which are small enough to fit into their mouths. As juveniles they have a much lighter colour compared to their adult form. Adult males in good condition can even show intense red-black colouration. The chocolate cichlid requires a large tank which has a lot of swimming room, and a few caves. These fish are messy and like to dig, so decorations will need to be sturdy, and good filtration is required to maintain the health of the adults.

Water conditions- pH around neutral, prefer soft but will cope with quite hard water which is well filtered.

Feeding- The chocolate cichlid is carnivorous, and should receive a meat based diet of frozen shrimp, worm foods, beef heart, and even small fish. They will also accept granules or cichlid pellets.

Tank size, miuimum 55 gallons

Breeding- Chocolate cichlids spawn on a flat rock which is cleaned by the parents, and they guard the fry in pits dug in the gravel. Apparently, one partner may even be killed during courtship.

Sexing- Males have more pointed fins and develop a cephalic hump. They may have more intense colouration.

Sorces-

http://www.americancichlids.com/chocolate.htm


----------



## oscared15 (Feb 3, 2006)

I think this is a pretty good profile considering i spent 10 minutes on it :laugh:

I'm serious that's how long it took :nod:


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

this will help you

writing an article, by MR.FREEZ.


----------



## oscar119 (Nov 26, 2005)

My only problem with it is everything except size/tank size is word for word what's in the source.. Not trying to make you feel bad but I thought a profile was supposed to be in more of you're own words/experiance with sources for help.


----------



## Cichlid_Keeper (Mar 30, 2006)

Good Profile. It does have some of the other sites words but i give you credit for trying and showing everyone









CK.


----------



## oscared15 (Feb 3, 2006)

alright thanks, this is just a practice profile, I'll fix it up and show the good copy


----------



## furious piranha (Mar 22, 2005)

good effort, way better than i could do


----------



## Cichlid_Keeper (Mar 30, 2006)

furious piranha said:


> good effort, way better than i could do


yea me too :laugh:


----------



## The Predator (Sep 28, 2005)

very good. Sorry i didnt reply in a PM to you

Man my trimac profile took 45 min and i typed it on microsoft word first


----------



## oscared15 (Feb 3, 2006)

*Man my trimac profile took 45 min and i typed it on microsoft word first*

i did to :nod:


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

nice boba.

pretty good basic information


----------



## Cichlid_Keeper (Mar 30, 2006)

VENOM said:


> Man my trimac profile took 45 min and i typed it on microsoft word first


yo man can i see that trimac profile?? PM it to me Please


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

Cichlid_Keeper said:


> Man my trimac profile took 45 min and i typed it on microsoft word first


yo man can i see that trimac profile?? PM it to me Please








[/quote]

i PMed it to you, but for the record heres VENOM's profile of the trimac trimac


----------



## The Predator (Sep 28, 2005)

nattereri2000 said:


> Man my trimac profile took 45 min and i typed it on microsoft word first


yo man can i see that trimac profile?? PM it to me Please








[/quote]

i PMed it to you, but for the record heres VENOM's profile of the trimac trimac
[/quote]
thanks natteri. saved me the trouble


----------

